# Clenbuterol Gel



## Garza (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Y'all,

I was wondering if someone could help me on this:
I have just bought clenbuterol in gel and I have some doubt on how much should I take per day. I know that I have to cicle 2 days on and 2 days of, yet I have never seen this in gel. Therefore, if anybody there knows about it, please help me so I won't do anything wrong.

Thanks

Garza


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

If they did not give dosing instructions the manufacturer needs to be tortured appropriately.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 2, 2003)

Got any info on mgs, that most likely a good starting point to maybe figure out how to roll. But I'm with Mudge . The company should be kicked in the ass until their breath smells like shoe polish.


----------

